#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Zinc blend sturcture problem

## Swatsweet

In Zinc blend structure (r[zn2+]+r[s2-]) is equal to? (if edge lenght is a)?





  Similar Threads: problem Connectivity problem! Please help Problem ?? Industrial Define Problem / User Define Problem project work Problem

----------

